# 1941 Roadmaster



## Benryannj (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi folks - what do you think about this 1941 Roadmaster - it's for sale ~$650... looks mostly original to my untrained eye... is the price too much? what should I look out for here before I proceed... I'm familiar with 60's Schwinns but this is new territory for me. Thanks!


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 11, 2020)

Not sure about roadmaster values any more but I’d say a little high but could be wrong it does have a good seat and drop stand plus headlight but it will give you a project


----------



## 1motime (Mar 11, 2020)

Has some potential but a very bare bones bike.  $300-$350  Depends what your expectations are.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

You can do a heck of a lot better for $650. I'd take a pass on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Benryannj (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks, I figured it was a bit over priced.. but it does look very cool as it sits..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2020)

Rare Tall tank frame tho!


----------



## Benryannj (Mar 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Rare Tall tank frame tho!



What is a tall frame - is this a frame with a longer head tube for taller riders?


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 12, 2020)

The head tube is roughly 6.5”, it seems like other makers of boys frames are usually smaller, around 5.75”.


----------



## Benryannj (Mar 12, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> The head tube is roughly 6.5”, it seems like other makers of boys frames are usually smaller, around 5.75”.
> 
> ah cool, so should fit me better then (6')..
> 
> cool pic!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 12, 2020)

The seat tube is still 19". "Tall" only refers to the nickname the hobby gave the tank that fits this frame because of the distance between the frame tubes. Like others have said you can do a lot better for $650.


----------



## Benryannj (Mar 12, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> The seat tube is still 19". "Tall" only refers to the nickname the hobby gave the tank that fits this frame because of the distance between the frame tubes. Like others have said you can do a lot better for $650.




Ah ok, thanks - how do you think the frame size compares to the middleweight 26" Schwinn frames? I think the bottom bracket is higher on these earlier frames which makes for a more cramped ride.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry I have no experience with middleweight Schwinns.

I am also 6' and you can make a lot of bikes comfortable with the combination of bars and lucky 7 seat posts to give you more room.

I ride my bikes but suffer at times due to my preference of form over function.  



Benryannj said:


> Ah ok, thanks - how do you think the frame size compares to the middleweight 26" Schwinn frames? I think the bottom bracket is higher on these earlier frames which makes for a more cramped ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 12, 2020)

What saladshooter said.
The one in my avatar rides like an average bike.

When measuring seat tube height, are we going from the center of the BB to the very top?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 12, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> What saladshooter said.
> The one in my avatar rides like an average bike.
> 
> When measuring seat tube height, are we going from the center of the BB to the very top?



Center of bottom bracket to center of horizontal top tube.  Or seat clamp for girl's frame.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah I researched it and figured I had the wrong idea. From the center of the BB to the top is 19” on my bike


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)

The Tall Tank is pretty rare 1 year only frame style . The dropstand looks to be an early braced model , they are a little more valuable than a conventional dropstand , although it could be a drilled Colson stand , hard to tell from the picture. Value on the tall tanks is still being questioned as more people learn about them, but never as valuable as the earlier A models. 
Because of this, I would pay more for it than your average Roadmaster


----------

